# Experiment with Jumbomax ends



## banjofred (Dec 11, 2020)

Last 6 months or so I've gone from regular grips to mid-size and then to the Jumbomax x-small. The mid-size (I've got small hands) felt great but wanted to try even larger grips. Never really felt as comfortable with the Jumbo's as I did with the regular or mid-size. Good results at times, but what finally killed them off was fading worse/more often than before. That's what they predict with the larger grips......I guess I could have tried harder to adjust, but I also couldn't get comfortable trying interlock grip.....grip slipped a bit at times......  I should have the new mid-size grips coming tomorrow. 

I certainly wouldn't be put off trying them again if were having hand issues. I could certainly have lived with them just fine if I needed to and people with arthritis should certainly consider trying them.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Have you looked at the MCC miss non taper from golfpride? 
I bought a club off eBay and it had this on. I changed everything to them and non tapered everything else as a consequence. 
Feel really squelchy and hand seems to sink into them - probably not happening but it’s my only way to describe them. I think also they almost counter balance as well. I have left my driver narrow though as a bit of active release always helps me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2021)

It feels really strange when I've got anything too thick in my hands


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 8, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			It feels really strange when I've got anything too thick in my hands
		
Click to expand...

phnar phnar ... Finbar double entendres


----------



## banjofred (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm sticking with my Tour Velvet mid-size +4 I think....feels better than the standard. I could have lived with the Jumbo's x-small..........   If I ever go back to the interlock grip I may consider standard again, but I think I'm fine with that grip on the mid-size as well..... I've just never understood why people never experiment to find out if something would work better for them....tradition of golf I guess.


----------

